# Test Channel: A&E HD on 9300



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

FYI


----------



## dchamero (Feb 27, 2006)

They just changed the channel....


----------



## RaiderEd (Sep 15, 2007)

All of a sudden 9300 switched from National Geo to A&E HD. lol. I guess that confirms now 3 of the launch channels.


----------



## warreng (Aug 27, 2006)

Dangit i was just getting ready to post this.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

dchamero said:


> They just changed the channel....


sure enough..


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

dchamero said:


> They just changed the channel....


just noticed this myself...


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

yea, I noticed it also...looks like an up convert. Program that just started looks better.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

John4924 said:


> just noticed this myself...


cool...turn them all on...we is ready


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks ugly :|


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

Boy do you have to be fast in here!


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

720P, Not DD5.1


----------



## Brian_83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep! Right in the middle of watching the dwarf show!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes. I was watching National Geographic on bone lengthening, and then all of the sudden it switched to A & E HD. The picture was great, but after the switch, the picture isn't as sharp. It might be in strech-o-vision--hard to tell.


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

9300 went black for me. No content.

Edit: 9301 is still on, however.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

HD in LA said:


> FYI


I have NGHD


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

setiamon said:


> Looks ugly :|


not D*s fault...source material is awful...


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Check again, it just switched about two minutes before your post.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> cool...turn them all on...we is ready


Yes we is!


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

it looks like CSI: MIAMI


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gbubar said:


> yea, I noticed it also...looks like an up convert. Program that just started looks better.


People that complain about TNT-HD stretching are not going to like A&E at all. It's actually worse in my experience (I get the channel via another provider).


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

WOW!!!! This is starting to get tooo exciting!


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

gleytch said:


> 9300 went black for me. No content.


me too...I see nothing on 9300 now just black screen


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a test pattern and now a blank dark screen on 9300 here.


----------



## ampman337 (Aug 24, 2007)

gleytch said:


> 9300 went black for me. No content.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

gleytch said:


> 9300 went black for me. No content.


I lost 9300 also. 9301 still good.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

I still have NG also at 7:02....boat racing accidents in 4:3


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

gleytch said:


> 9300 went black for me. No content.


me too


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Doh!! now its A&EHD


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Mods, there are three threads about this same topic. Can you combine?


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Holy A&E threads, Batman.


----------



## Binary (Nov 26, 2006)

Brian_83 said:


> Yep! Right in the middle of watching the dwarf show!


I know right! I was just watching the end where they stretch the limbs :lol:


----------



## Philthy (Jul 24, 2007)

They are messing with it.. same here


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

satwood said:


> I had a test pattern and now a blank dark screen on 9300 here.


Blank/dark for me too - never saw a test pattern. Had the channel paused, came back, hit play, it played for a few seconds and then just went blank. Still that way several minutes later.

Greg


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

posted already...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100682


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

9300 still on for me, playing A & E HD


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

A&E HD here. Wonder if this is spot testing??


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

It took a while to kick in but finally did. CSI Miami. Awsome.

EDIT: Lost 9300 on HR20-700 with x19d. Connected to SWM5

All other receivers still ok. Other HR20-700 on version x19e


----------



## tjdevaul (Oct 28, 2006)

9300 - A&E Here


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

9300 all good here .


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope it stays on. 2 hrs from now, Sopranos.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

csi miami is looking good on A&E-HD


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

RaiderEd said:


> All of a sudden 9300 switched from National Geo to A&E HD. lol. I guess that confirms now 3 of the launch channels.


Yep! They said they'd launch a bunch in September. They just didn't say how long they'd stay on! :lol:


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> csi miami is looking good on A&E


for sure..it looks great!


----------



## bdhall1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

I lost 9300 around 6:00 central. Still getting 9301.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

Still NG here. I guess they have different things pointed at different places. 

And, yes, that is a technical term.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Interceptor said:


> Yep! They said they'd launch a bunch in September. They just didn't say how long they'd stay on! :lol:


That's not even funny


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

It looks like they are playing with the programming in different boxes or accounts maybe?


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

puffnstuff said:


> 9300 all good here .


here too... CSI Miami looks damn good too


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100301


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

9300 no longer works. Occasionally when I pause, I get a Discover HD picture.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Still blank for me. 9301 is ok, though.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

HD in LA said:


> I hope it stays on. 2 hrs from now, Sopranos.


_Edited_ Sopranos.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My screen went blank grey in the middle of the bone-lengthening segment on NGC HD too. I still get 9301 just fine and pass all the "test" channels (498, 480, 481). Still gray for me.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

9300 is blank for me, currently.

What 498 used to be.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> People that complain about TNT-HD stretching are not going to like A&E at all. It's actually worse in my experience (I get the channel via another provider).


+1


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> My screen went blank grey in the middle of the bone-lengthening segment on NGC HD too. I still get 9301 just fine and pass all the "test" channels (498, 480, 481). Still gray for me.


Bummer LL getting CSI Miami here


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> My screen went blank grey in the middle of the bone-lengthening segment on NGC HD too. I still get 9301 just fine and pass all the "test" channels (498, 480, 481). Still gray for me.


I hope they turn NGC on tomorrow...the channel looks like something I would watch a lot


----------



## pongo835 (Sep 14, 2007)

A&E HD here in south east KY also all test channels working as of right now


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

spoonman said:


> I hope they turn NGC on tomorrow...the channel looks like something I would watch a lot


I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic here or not.

I thought there would be an awesome show on. Instead, I got to see one on bone-lengthening. Not exactly what I call thrilling, but to each their own, I guess.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Blank screen on 9300 still, checked 498, get the slide still but now no audio.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

got both test channels.. watching A&EHD now


----------



## StephenK (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Earl, mind changing it to CNN-HD at around 10?
AC 360 is on.


----------



## jlarem (Sep 23, 2007)

9300 is black for me now. First problem I've had with any of the tests.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gizzorge said:


> I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic here or not.
> 
> I thought there would be an awesome show on. Instead, I got to see one on bone-lengthening. Not exactly what I call thrilling, but to each their own, I guess.


One's opinion of HGHD depends almost entirely on their opinion of The Dog Whisperer. 

At least they don't stretch their SD upconverts (which is a good portion of their schedule).


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

Working here in central IL


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

just wondering if refreshing services would work for people who have grey screen or nothing? or maybe it's not in your package? just throwing ideas out there...


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been flat-out impressed with the PQ thus far on D10. I was watching that game show cash-cab on Discovery....just impressive quality. I cannot wait for the era of HD Lite and MPEG2 to come to a close.

hehe, 1920x1080.....Your move, Charlie.


----------



## Ramrod (Jul 6, 2007)

vegasflyby said:


> Still blank for me. 9301 is ok, though.


same here!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

noneroy said:


> I've been flat-out impressed with the PQ thus far on D10. I was watching that game show cash-cab on Discovery....just impressive quality. I cannot wait for the era of HD Lite and MPEG2 to come to a close.
> 
> hehe, 1920x1080.....Your move, Charlie.


I wonder if Charlie is worried. I've been getting flooded with Dish Network mailings the last week or so.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

gizzorge said:


> 9300 no longer works. Occasionally when I pause, I get a Discover HD picture.


+1

Me too.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> just wondering if refreshing services would work for people who have grey screen or nothing? or maybe it's not in your package? just throwing ideas out there...


I know how to view my account activity on DirecTV website, but how do I refresh the service?


----------



## colel83 (Dec 14, 2006)

Blank screen on 9300, DSC on 9301.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

how about testing CNN.....please???


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

HD30TV said:


> I know how to view my account activity on DirecTV website, but how do I refresh the service?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1100068


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

Could we please get espn in mpeg4 tonight for mnf?


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

I lost 9300 on my HR20-700 and H20-600 but not H20-100. I lostit when they switched to A&E.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1100068


Gah, I'm so stupid - I knew about this already.

Thanks bwaldron.


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR20-700 has lost 9300 but my H20-600 is showing both channels still. Whatever they did when they switched it to A&E has caused issues again with HR20's


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone notice ......Ch 9300 is 720p........9301 @ 1081i ?


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I continued to get NGC-HD on 9300 after the first time I read this thread and up to about 7:15.

I channeled up to 9301 and immediately back to 9300 and *poof* now it's A&E-HD


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

steevew6 said:


> Anyone notice ......Ch 9300 is 720p........9301 @ 1081i ?


Yup it's allways been like that.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

No 9300 here.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Refreshed service and still blank screen on 9300.


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

Refreshing the services at the Directv.com website did not help the 9300 problem for me. Still blank.

My recorder started recording Torchwood at 6pm (central), just about the time the switchover to A&E occured - related to the problem, perhaps? Any of you other guys with a blank 9300 also recording something?

Greg


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> Refreshed service and still blank screen on 9300.


tune to 72, 73, then try to tune to 9300.. just curious...


----------



## Brian_83 (Sep 24, 2007)

StephenK said:


> Hey Earl, mind changing it to CNN-HD at around 10?
> AC 360 is on.


Now we're talkin!


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

No problems with any test channels but now 9300 is blank screen.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

switch from 72 to 73 then to 481, then 9300... just wondering... and trying to figure this out...


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i got both of them and the pic quality is awesome !!!


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

no 9300 here either. Occasionally if I switch back and forth it will show a frozen image of 9301.

Menu reboot did not help

Refreshing services did not help.


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

meanstreak55 said:


> no 9300 here either. Occasionally if I switch back and forth it will show a frozen image of 9301.
> 
> Menu reboot did not help
> 
> Refreshing services did not help.


+1


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> tune to 72, 73, then try to tune to 9300.. just curious...


Just like when I tried it before, still blank screen.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> switch from 72 to 73 then to 481, then 9300... just wondering... and trying to figure this out...


that gives me a still pic from 9301


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

noneroy said:


> I've been flat-out impressed with the PQ thus far on D10. I was watching that game show cash-cab on Discovery....just impressive quality. I cannot wait for the era of HD Lite and MPEG2 to come to a close.
> 
> hehe, 1920x1080.....Your move, Charlie.


I'm shocked by the amount of people impressed by the upconverted SD on Discovery HD.

Anyway, I noticed a black screen like others here on 9300 but flipped the channel a few times and it came back.


----------



## Scott Farkis (Sep 8, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> I continued to get NGC-HD on 9300 after the first time I read this thread and up to about 7:15.
> 
> I channeled up to 9301 and immediately back to 9300 and *poof* now it's A&E-HD


is it possible that the program was in your buffer and then switching channels emptied the buffer??


----------



## nafl_mangler (Jul 29, 2007)

9300 is also blank for me, currently.

What 498 used to be.
9301 remains fine


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> switch from 72 to 73 then to 481, then 9300... just wondering... and trying to figure this out...


Did that sequence and got a frozen image of a past seen event of DC-HD on 9301.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

No 9300 here either. 9301 fine. 9300 was working when it was NG, lost it on A&E switch.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Shouldn't A&EHD be 1080i?


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

you guys all have the package with SD A&E right?

hmm.... let's see....


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> Did that sequence and got a frozen image of a past seen event of DC-HD on 9301.


really....wow... gotta be able to figure this out.....


----------



## bdhall1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> switch from 72 to 73 then to 481, then 9300... just wondering... and trying to figure this out...


9300 showed a single frame from 9301. Switching to 9301 and back to 9300 gives a blank screen on 9300.


----------



## Googer (Jan 12, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> People that complain about TNT-HD stretching are not going to like A&E at all. It's actually worse in my experience (I get the channel via another provider).


Actually with whatever was on before CSI, even though it was stretched, it didn't bother me. This is because instead of the crappy stretch-o-vision that TNT-HD uses, it was just a linear stretch and I was able to bring it back to a standard, non-distorted 4:3 image (except for the A&E HD bug, which then appeared tall & thin ) by playing with the aspect ratio on my projector.  CSI is clearly true HD (and looks terrific I might add, though it's definitely lost a bit of clarity in going from 1920x1080 to 1280x720); however it would be nice if they'd carry a DD5.1 stream instead of 2.0.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

A&E CSI looks pretty soft to me, no macroblocking or pixelation, but very soft. 

And I know CSI is good HD reference material, it's sharp as a razor on CBS.

Maybe the conversion from 1080i to 720p isn't good on it, but I don't know.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i lost 9300 on my hr20-100 but it is ok on the h20-100....
not to worried....i am sure D* is still testing different scenerios


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> you guys all have the package with SD A&E right?
> 
> hmm.... let's see....


Yep, 265 works fine.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> you guys all have the package with SD A&E right?
> 
> hmm.... let's see....


TC Premiere + HD Access here


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

That A&E HD logo is HUGE!!


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

A&E HD looks kind of choppy to me. Do you guys notice this as well?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

gregory said:


> That A&E HD logo is HUGE!!


yes it is...:lol:


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

bdhall1313 said:


> 9300 showed a single frame from 9301. Switching to 9301 and back to 9300 gives a blank screen on 9300.


Yep 9300 out here too!


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

gregory said:


> That A&E HD logo is HUGE!!


You should have seen it when they first launched the channel. I had it on ExpressVu when it first started it and the bug was even bigger. They got a lot of complaints and then made it smaller. Also they stretched and forced everything into 5.1 but then switched to 2.0 without stretching until the recent fire.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

wish we could get this figured out for you guys....since you had NGC before... weird....


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

GC71388 said:


> A&E HD looks kind of choppy to me. Do you guys notice this as well?


no it looks pretty good on this LCD...i lost the broadcast 
on the DLP so can't say on that one


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I lost 9300 on my HR20-100 but kept it on my HR20-700 and H20-600.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Music back with 498 slide now... slight improvement from a bit earlier.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Refreshed my service and still nothing on 9300. 9301 still ok.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

GC71388 said:


> A&E HD looks kind of choppy to me. Do you guys notice this as well?


It's VERY choppy (like it has a weak signal or like it's about to rain) on one of my HR20-700 boxes....it looks fine on the other and on the H20-600 box.

Maybe, since these new channels use the same frequency as OTA channels, there's some signal bleed going on, accounting for the choppiness...

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> tune to 72, 73, then try to tune to 9300.. just curious...


The frozen screen of 9301 is repeatable using this sequence


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

the pic quality is amazing, pretty close to CBS HD for CSI. Choppyness seems a bit better now.


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

CSI-Miami in A&E-HD does look choppy to me, although the commercials look fine (but stretched, of course). Problem with the CSI-Miami source?


----------



## rdbrazell (Aug 18, 2007)

Just got home and turned on 9300; just blank screen. 9301 - PERFECT!!! And, I second the vote for ESPN MNF on the test channels! BTW last night when I was checking 498, I was getting no sound; at least they did fix that! Sound and picture on both tuners, with no Trick Play.

Hmm...I'm in NW Louisiana, and I've noticed several posters who've been having trouble are from NE Texas (right next door!!!). Are they using spotbeams instead of CONUS for test channels??? Would explain why it seems only certain areas are affected with no pic on 9300, and others are coming in clear...


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought that one of 9300/9301 was supposed to be in 720P?

I tuned to both with native ON and both stayed in 1080i (still blank on 9300).


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't have the any choppy picture on A&EHD... I've been switching back and forth...maybe i need to watch it more....the longest I've watched it was about 5 minutes... didn't notice anything...


----------



## GatorPhan (Jun 30, 2006)

Still getting both ok, though AE looks like a stretched version of regular AE...


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

A&E looks great on both my LCD and DLP


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

rdbrazell said:


> Just got home and turned on 9300; just blank screen. 9301 - PERFECT!!! And, I second the vote for ESPN MNF on the test channels! BTW last night when I was checking 498, I was getting no sound; at least they did fix that! Sound and picture on both tuners, with no Trick Play.
> 
> Hmm...I'm in NW Louisiana, and I've noticed several posters who've been having trouble are from NE Texas (right next door!!!). Are they using spotbeams instead of CONUS for test channels??? Would explain why it seems only certain areas are affected with no pic on 9300, and others are coming in clear...


Who knows? I'm in the Houston area and not receiving 9300 now.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

GC71388 said:


> A&E HD looks kind of choppy to me. Do you guys notice this as well?


looks good here


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Am I missing something here, ESPNH is on ch 73 with the game at 8:30, are you asking for a MPEG4 simulcast of the MPEG2 stream or something?


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

My A&E is Choppy too, not too bad. I actually get the choppyness with my LIL HD sometimes so that's "normal" I guess.

I still say it's soft.


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> I thought that one of 9300/9301 was supposed to be in 720P?
> 
> I tuned to both with native ON and both stayed in 1080i (still blank on 9300).


720p on 9300......1080i on 9301.....Native is off !!


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

n2deep2bn said:


> looks good here


same here

but a bit of grain but overall looks better than CBS's airing on CSI Miami


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

saryon said:


> Am I missing something here, ESPNH is on ch 73 with the game at 8:30, are you asking for a MPEG4 simulcast of the MPEG2 stream or something?


yes


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see if they take bandwidth from the new sat to have MPEG4 versions of channels they already have in MPEG2 until they're ready to cut the legacy channels over completely. But I might have missed something in their planned rollout information.


----------



## RaiderEd (Sep 15, 2007)

A&E and Discovery crystal clear over here. Both look great, Im watching Monday Night Countdown now, but I've been checking back during commercials. All is good in RI so far.


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

> I thought that one of 9300/9301 was supposed to be in 720P?


For me 9300 A&E is 720p. Unfortunately it looks very soft (sort of reminds me of upconverted 480p). NGC and Discovery HD looked excellent and CSI:Miami looks good for me on CBS OTA so I am guessing A&E is really screwing up the down conversion to 720p.

Edit: Did something change? A&E looks better now - not quite as good as OTA on CBS but much closer then earlier.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

HR20-100

9300- Gray screen no matter what I do.
9301- Yes


----------



## RamaX (Nov 24, 2006)

9301 has been Disc all day here and still works fine (lookin at it now)

9300 WAS Natl Geo earlier, but i saw this post so decided to see, my 9300 is NOT working rght now, just a grey screen


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure A&E HD is a 1080i channel (unless they changed after the fire), but D* is showing it at 720p. Don't want to jump the gun, just saying...


----------



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

Cmon D* just light them all up as test channels we will not tell anyone!


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

9300 is still playing A&E HD in 720....


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

9300 working earlier, not working now. first problem I've had with tests. Can't switch tuners, other tuner is busy with Torchwood.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

9300 no worky for me when it changed to A&E.


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

henryld said:


> Who knows? I'm in the Houston area and not receiving 9300 now.


DFW here and no 9300 on my HR20. Still have it on my H20 though


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver-mfr / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

9300 a no go here in Fla. Gray screen after having no problem with Nat'l Geo., 3901 is just fine.
2 HR20-700's running 0x18a


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

garoo said:


> you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver-mfr / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


HR20-100 with the current national release is not getting 9300 here.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

garoo said:


> you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver-mfr / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


HR20-700 (0x18a)


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

garoo said:


> you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


I was receiving all channels on all receivers until the "switch" from NGCHD to A&EHD on 9300. Now I do not receive 9300 on either HR20-700 but I do receive it on my H20-600. Looking through different message threads it seems as though many (but not all) are in the same boat.

Mike


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> i lost 9300 on my hr20-100 but it is ok on the h20-100....
> not to worried....i am sure D* is still testing different scenerios


Same here.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

garoo said:


> you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver-mfr / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


HR20-700 0x19d


----------



## Bigworm (Sep 2, 2007)

Just finished watching CSI miami on A&E HD on 9300 and.....WOW That`s the clearest picture I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

HR20-700 0x19e

Everything was working perfect while it was NGC on 9300. After the switch to A&E it went black for me (and no sound) and has remained that way. 9301 continues to work fine.

Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

HD30TV said:


> HR20-700 (0x18a)


Have the same system and software version, but I am receiving 9300 and 9301 just fine here in Cleveland.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like HR20's have been the units with the most problems, mostly the -700s, starting with 498 and now 9300 (or 9301) problems.


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

My 9300 went off and a message came up that said my multiswitch was bad. I do not have a multiswitch. I switched to 9301 and back to 9300 and 9300 came back on.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

9300 was working for me around 6 pm ET, however, I just get a black screen on 9300 now. HR20-700 0x19e


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

A&EHD started out choppy but looks really good now. Working on the H-20 and HR-20


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

garoo said:


> you guys that can't see 9300....what receiver-mfr / software do you have? maybe a pattern somewhere?


Unit: HR20-700 
Software: 0x19E CE
Location: SE Kansas

Other: recording series link(s) with one tuner (Torchwood at the time of the change).

9301 is still fine.

Greg


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

This episode of CSI looks better.

Absolutly NO Pixelation or Macroblocking though, even during the high action shots and explosions. That is absolultly awesome and exciting in itself.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

i also have a black scree on 9300 but 9301 is good


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Brent04 said:


> 9300 was working for me around 6 pm ET, however, I just get a black screen on 9300 now.


Where in VA are you?

I just checked mine and I don't have either channel. I wasn't around earlier to check, so I'm not sure if I iever had them.


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah I am definitely impressed with A&E HD


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

jal said:


> Have the same system and software version, but I am receiving 9300 and 9301 just fine here in Cleveland.


same for me 2...that must not be it?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

hr 20 700 and 100 both the same no 9300 but h20 is working


----------



## Raphael754 (May 22, 2007)

csi Miami is crystal clear.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

orrelse said:


> Where in VA are you?
> 
> I just checked mine and I don't have either channel. I wasn't around earlier to check, so I'm not sure if I iever had them.


I'm in central VA and my H20 get A&E but the HR20 doesn't. It had NG before the switch over


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

One HR20-700 (18A) gets all test channels, 9300 and 9301 just fine.
The other HR20-700 (18A) gets 9301 only despite multiple resets, reauthorization, and channel change sequences!
The H20 is getting everything.
To me... the pattern is THE BOX! We all have seen that they vary in how they operate apart from this issue.


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

So I hadn't been online for a few hours, then just discovered via my HR20 that 9300 had changed to A&EHD since lunch. So far I'd had no problems at all with my HR20 and H20 re: 480/481/498/9300/9301. Then I went to check A&EHD's picture on my H20. I'd turned off my H20 about 4 hours ago after watching a little NGHD, but left the receiver on channel 9300.

Well, when I turned on my H20 (tuned to 9300), I got a little surprise. Up came a black screen saying I had a multi-switch problem. I'd never seen this error and immediately became concerned. However, I changed the channel (I think it was to a local HD channel), then quickly changed it back to channel 9300 and viola, channel 9300 again came in fine. My H20 has now been on for about 15 minutes and 9300/9301 continue to work fine.....with no sign of the mysterious "multi-switch error".


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm getting both channels just fine now. When I first tuned to 9300 again, I got a 721, then I changed the channel and when back to 9300. Perfect.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

also no 9300 here now, but had it for NGC.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

It seems that whatever they did when they switched over the feed screwed up some receivers... I wonder if they are experimenting?


----------



## RamaX (Nov 24, 2006)

Just a thought......

My Mits 65' doesnt do 780, so for channels that are 780, the Hr20 (or my old H20) usually upconverts i beleive. Being i dont have 780 chosen as a resolution my TV does, maybe theyre having problems there...?

And yes i still get 73, just as i did my old H20 (i just reaplced it with this Hr20 3 days ago) so they must do SOMETHING with 780 channels, not downconvert them, cause when i check what resolution my TV is at it tells me 1080i (i just doublechecked, channel 73 is at 1080i right now)


----------



## GutenTag (Jul 12, 2007)

I too was getting 9300 fine until 7:00pm et. It has been a blank gray screen ever since. 9301 continues to work along with all the test channels.


----------



## malaern (Apr 30, 2006)

ExCavTanker said:


> HR20-100
> 
> 9300- Gray screen no matter what I do.
> 9301- Yes


+1 on both HR20-100s


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I will have to so far this PQ of the HD channels do not look any better then the ones that are currently available now... I was expecting less pixelazation but so far it definitely is still a problem when people or things are in fast motion....

So far im not impressed with the PQ.. Of course they are still in the testing stage so hopefully things will get better...


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

GC71388 said:


> yeah I am definitely impressed with A&E HD


But no DD5.1 is a little disappointing...


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

CSI Miami looks absolutely stunning! I hope this is an indication of good things to come.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone who's not sitting next to the significant other recording on two tuners and has black screen on 9300 had a chance to do a menu-reboot and see if that un-does whatever the channel switchover did?


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

orrelse said:


> Where in VA are you?
> 
> I just checked mine and I don't have either channel. I wasn't around earlier to check, so I'm not sure if I iever had them.


Alberta (Brunswick Co.). I'm still getting 9301 but looks like when the switched to A&E HD I lost 9300 and get a black screen instead.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

saryon said:


> Anyone who's not sitting next to the significant other recording on two tuners and has black screen on 9300 had a chance to do a menu-reboot and see if that un-does whatever the channel switchover did?


I did a refresh services via website and reboot... the only thing that happened was I got a black screen on 498 and 9301, too. I had to do the channel trick 498-206-207-498, etc. to get them back. 9300 is still black, though. The H20 has no issues.

When I go to 9301 on my HR20, I get a few seconds of a still image. Anyone else getting that before it plays?


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

I am getting both of them A&E looks great to me!!I never watch A&E might have to now!!


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Exact same story as gizzorge... exactly!


----------



## RaiderEd (Sep 15, 2007)

A&E HD looks outstanding from where I sit, even though its only in 720p. I have an HR20-700 and received all test channels with no failures so far. I was watching 9300 when the switched occured and havent had a problem. Since then I've switched back and forth without any trouble. Im running 0x18a. I dunno whats up with some of the problems out there, but over here everything is cool. 

Bring on the rest (especially if most will be 1920x1080)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tgewin (Jul 22, 2007)

9301 works fine. 9300 was working with NGCHD but has not since the switch to A&E.

HR20, latest national software. Couldn't check both tuners because I've been recording things.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

the show before CSI was stretch-O-vision


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Reset unit, still no A&E-HD on 9300.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

superfan1 said:


> I will have to so far this PQ of the HD channels do not look any better then the ones that are currently available now... I was expecting less pixelazation but so far it definitely is still a problem when people or things are in fast motion....
> 
> So far im not impressed with the PQ.. Of course they are still in the testing stage so hopefully things will get better...


No problem here with PQ/no pixelazation or motion, CSI Miami is playing perfect, quality as good as OTA!


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

just froze on my side.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

froze and disappeared!


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

its back now


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

All good on every channel. CSI on A&E HD and Man vs. Wild on Discovery HD. Here's the thing that is buggin' the crap out of me. When I key in the channels, it just sits there. No channel change. If I channel up or down , then it will take the numbers.


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

My setup in the living room (HR20-700) is getting 9300 and 9301 just fine. In fact they both look great. My setup in the bedroom (HR20-700) was recieving both channels fine before the switch. Now I recieve 9301 but I get the dreaded grey screen on 9300.

The only difference in the 2 receivers is that the one that recieves both channels is hooked to the internet and has vod enabled.

The mystery continues.


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

KCCardsfan said:


> No problem here with PQ/no pixelazation or motion, CSI Miami is playing perfect, quality as good as OTA!


The pixelazation is definatly still a problem on Discovery when in fast motion at time........ A&E Does look better. but its still not as good as a OTA...IMO (Could be becuase A&E is in 720 and Discovery in 1080)
Again they are just testing so hopefully it does get better... Who knows...


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

That's what it is...it's like diagnosing an electrical problem. The only way to figure it out is trial and error, oh yeah, it's just that this is on a multi million dollar level.:lol:


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

Have always had all tests working on H20-100 and Hr20-700.

When the switch to A&E happened, lost 9300 on my HR20, now in the last fifteen minutes lost it on my H20 as well.

Also, 498 has now gone grey for the first time during all these tests on both receivers.

All tuners are receiving strong signals and B-Band test on 480 and 481 still fine.

Odd.

(Located just north of D-FW)


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone else feel like a child on Christmas eve?


----------



## warreng (Aug 27, 2006)

I lost AE when i changed the channel but if you manually put 9300 in it will come back


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

bbabu said:


> Have always had all tests working on H20-100 and Hr20-700.
> 
> When the switch to A&E happened, lost 9300 on my HR20, now in the last fifteen minutes lost it on my H20 as well.
> 
> ...


Okay, refreshed my services, again. Now the H20 is back to showing 9300, 9301 and 498 - but the HR20 is still just showing 9301.

Not worried about it, it was working earlier this evening - I figure they must be adjusting something because I have not had any issues up until this evening with the HR20.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

bbabu said:


> Have always had all tests working on H20-100 and Hr20-700.
> 
> When the switch to A&E happened, lost 9300 on my HR20, now in the last fifteen minutes lost it on my H20 as well.
> 
> ...


+1

I paused 498 and now have a frozen image of Discovery (9301) stuck on my screen... :nono2:


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

I just noticed that I have channel 800 T101. Have we always had that one?


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

any of you guys using diplexers for OTA that aren't getting 9300 A&E?


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Martinrrrr said:


> I just noticed that I have channel 800 T101. Have we always had that one?


Please note the title of this thread is "Test Channel: A&E HD on 9300", why would you bring up another totally unrelated channel?


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

garoo said:


> any of you guys using diplexers for OTA that aren't getting 9300 A&E?


No diplexer here. Normal setup (5 LNB, Zinwell switch)


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

HR20-700 w/OX18a

Update 9300 still not working.

Just tuned to 498 and got a still frame from 9301?

480 and 481 confirm correct BBC status.


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

garoo said:


> any of you guys using diplexers for OTA that aren't getting 9300 A&E?


Nope.

Everything was fine and has been on all test channels on both receivers until the A&E switchover from NGC.

Maybe something is stuck in a buffer on the HR20 (how's that for technical troubleshooting!  )


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

vertigo235 said:


> Please note the title of this thread is "Test Channel: A&E HD on 9300", why would you bring up another totally unrelated channel?


Sorry, I accidentally wound up on 800 flipping through the test channels.

No diplex here, cable runs directly from dish to H20-100.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate to screw the people who are receiving A&E-HD out of anything, but I wish they'd put another HD channel on 9300 to test to see if those who can't get it will get it back or not.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Ox2038 software upgrade for the H20600?
Thnx


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> I hate to screw the people who are receiving A&E-HD out of anything, but I wish they'd put another HD channel on 9300 to test to see if those who can't get it will get it back or not.


that's a great idea...

maybe someone should call a CSR and ask them to change the channel :lol:


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems to me D* made the change for a reason. Maybe they expected this? They could have made a change of how they are encoding the channel or many other things.

Obviously they made a change and watched the reaction. We just have to hope they learned something from this reaction


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

No OTA diplexing here either, just a straight shot from the antenna to the amplifier, to the HR20-700.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

JLF said:


> Seems to me D* made the change for a reason. Maybe they expected this? They could have made a change of how they are encoding the channel or many other things.
> 
> Obviously they made a change and watched the reaction. We just have to hope they learned something from this reaction


I agree... whether intentional or not, this is the kind of "smoking gun" you look for in troubleshooting.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm happy they are working the bugs out before they go live


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

meanstreak55 said:


> I agree... whether intentional or not, this is the kind of "smoking gun" you look for in troubleshooting.


+1

Sometimes you try a 'known fail' to be sure you are on the right track.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Everything is working just fine here for me in New Orleans..getting 9300 & 9301. I have to admit that CSI Miami does look fantastic. Also think most of the HD commercials look awesome as well.


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

meanstreak55 said:


> I agree... whether intentional or not, this is the kind of "smoking gun" you look for in troubleshooting.


Don't mind being a guinea pig for testing purposes! If it helps to fix other problems, I'm all for it.

Just in case anyone is monitoring, I'll keep checking.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

JLF said:


> +1
> 
> Sometimes you try a 'known fail' to be sure you are on the right track.


That's what I was thinking. Recreating the failure is part of understandng what went wrong. I had everything working and then *poof* all is lost... so to speak. :lol:

I'm waiting for a new poll with the options of always worked and didn't work last night, worked today, and now doesn't work. That would probably help us figure out what they are doing... after all, it seems like we've been lacking in the poll department as of late...


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I just wish DirecTV - (maybe through Earl?) - would let us know somehow whether or not they are sure they know what's causing the blank screens on 9300, or any other test channels, for the people that are experiencing them. 

Be it them changing encoding, changing broadcast settings, software versions of consumer's receivers not working right with what they're doing, etc.


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

bbabu said:


> Don't mind being a guinea pig for testing purposes! If it helps to fix other problems, I'm all for it.
> 
> Just in case anyone is monitoring, I'll keep checking.


AMEN

Let us help to get this thing going!


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

Could someone start a poll on losing 9300 after the switch?


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I have noticed lately when I tune to 9300, it flashes green for microsecond, then black for a second, before settling on gray - like its trying to switch to whatever resolution is native, but nothing but the gray screen; every since the switchover to A&E.

Noticed this on 498, before finally got the slide to show up (after first viewing 9300/9301 tests this past weekend).


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

I am sure they know.

we may be getting a glimps at why the hd was delayed.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

And now 498 is just a gray screen again. 

Blah!


----------



## Binary (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, the Sopranos is in actual HD and not stretched like the commercials were showing? Must say I'm impressed and might actually find a use for the channel...


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I tuned to 9301 to see if was still receiving that (I am), and noticed that the DC-HD logo was looking pixelly (new word), especially during movement (looked really sharp, at all times, earlier).

Reminded me of HD-Lite stuff on MPEG2 channels.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I noticed my HR 20 thinks 9300 is in 1080i as well. And I haven't been getting it after the switchover either.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

HR20-100 SW Ver 0x18a

Had previously been getting all test channels

Now getting black screen on 9300


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

My box thinks it's 1080i. Blank screen still.


----------



## mellow1442 (Dec 18, 2006)

FWIW
Hr20-700 0x19a - Not working on 9300

Hr20-700 0x18a Working on both 9300 and 9301


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

garoo said:


> any of you guys using diplexers for OTA that aren't getting 9300 A&E?


No problems at all, and I AM using a diplexer for OTA. So far so good.
But, I still want SWM. I'm just not as anxious as I used to be.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Gmaxx said:


> HR20-700 w/OX18a
> 
> Update 9300 still not working.
> 
> ...


my tv did the same thing once with 498, now its black with no music.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

720p here and it's on


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Got 498 and 9300 until the switch to A&E. Now I don't get either one. I do get a frozen frame sometimes on 9300 but it's from 9301 Discovery. It happens if I leave 9301 and go to other channels and then to 9300. It even happened once on 498 (the frozen frame from 9301)

HR20-700 0x19e
no diplexer
Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch
Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

jgriffin7 said:


> No problems at all, and I AM using a diplexer for OTA. So far so good.
> But, I still want SWM. I'm just not as anxious as I used to be.


i'm happy to hear it does work


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

9300 isn't working now. When I switch to either 9300 or 498 I get the Discovery channel freeze frame for a sec and then it goes blank. All these were working before.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Watched Man vs Wild on 9301 for awhile, "downed" to 9300, still gray. Tuned to 498 and got a frozen image of what would have been just showing next on the commercial that was playing on 9301 when I flipped off of it.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Got 498 and 9300 until the switch to A&E. Now I don't get either one. I do get a frozen frame sometimes on 9300 but it's from 9301 Discovery. It happens if I leave 9301 and go to other channels and then to 9300. It even happened once on 498 (the frozen frame from 9301)
> 
> HR20-700 0x19e
> no diplexer
> ...


Same situation here exactly, including the weirdness on 498 which had never been a problem before.

Same setup, except 0x19d and Reno DMA


----------



## azbob (Aug 28, 2007)

So I have

HR20-700's (2), at different code levels (see sig) 9300/ 498 black after switchover (or sometimes different frozen screens, yea it is different frozen screen sometimes.
H20 all working


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

I lost 498 on H20-600 too. I do not know about hr20 yet recording 2 programs.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I got both 9300 and 9301 this afternoon. Now I'm getting a frozen commercial on 498, gray screen on 9300, and Discoverty HD on 9301 HR20-700 018A


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

Earlier today I got 9300, 9301 and 498 on all 4 HR20. 
Now I get just 9301 on 2 of the HR20s, 9300, 9310 and 498 on one HR20, and 9300 and 498 on one HR20. WTF?


----------



## bdhall1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

When I left a little after 6:00 central, I had lost 9300, but was still receiving 498 and 9301.

I just got back and checked again and now 498 is blank too. Still receiving 9301.

HR20-100 0x18A


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

The Sopranos looks GREAT on A&E HD. Sorry you guys are missing it.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Got 498 and 9300 until the switch to A&E. Now I don't get either one. I do get a frozen frame sometimes on 9300 but it's from 9301 Discovery. It happens if I leave 9301 and go to other channels and then to 9300. It even happened once on 498 (the frozen frame from 9301)
> 
> HR20-700 0x19e
> no diplexer
> ...


+1. On Saturday night I wasn't having any problems on any of the 5 test channels.

Today (Monday), I'm only getting 3 of the 5 to work (490, 491, 9301).

I've taken the survey at http://iamanedgecutter.com to reflect this change.

Dale


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

Artifacts around the Discovery logo tonight. Did they change the compression?


----------



## AaronF (Apr 4, 2007)

I have all channels working fine at this point.
HR20-700 running national release 0x18A.


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok at 10:05 est 9300 and 9301 working A&E, Discovery.

The PQ was not HD. I hope thats not MP4 ?


----------



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I've lost 498 and 9300 as well, they were good and when the switch I lost them.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

No 9300 or 498 here on HR20-700 x018a. It seems like every one not getting 9300 has an HR20-700. That I can understand, what doesn't make sense it some people with HR20-700 ARE getting 9300.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry just came in...is anyone else missing the audio on 9300?

Edit: my 9301 is coming in great! Woohoo!!


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> No 9300 or 498 here on HR20-700 x018a. It seems like every one not getting 9300 has an HR20-700. That I can understand, what doesn't make sense it some people with HR20-700 ARE getting 9300.


Well, I AM getting 9300 on my HR20-700 but not on my HR20-100.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

dminches said:


> Well, I AM getting 9300 on my HR20-700 but not on my HR20-100.


My Hr20-100 is coming in fine except for no audio on 9300


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sintori said:


> My Hr20-100 is coming in fine except for no audio on 9300


mine was doing the same thing earlier, but its back now.


----------



## jarensberg (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's what I'm seeing and I've been able to repeat this a few times.

1) Tune to an MPEG-4 channel ( HD locals or 9301 will work)
2) Tune to 481
3) Tune to 9300

At this point I get the last frame of the MPEG-4 channel from step 1

4) Tune to MPEG-2 HD channel ( I used 73)
5) Tune to 481
6) Tune to 9300

Again I see the last frame from step 1.

Hope this helps!

I have an HR20-100 running 0x18a


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

chuckrollz said:


> mine was doing the same thing earlier, but its back now.


audio's back!! Come on D* add a few "real" channels by the weekend!!


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

had 480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301 earlier tonight
lost 498 and 9300


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

On my H21 I'm now getting a 721 message (channel not purchased) for 9300. 9301 is still Discovery. On one of my HR20s, I watch some CSI:Suckami in HD on A&E and there were some pixelation problems and some frozen screens about 8:30 or so. 

These are good tests. I hope they get all the bugs worked out. I know they're working very hard to do it, and let's face it--we should all now UNDERSTAND why they didn't launch on the 19th.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Just lost it while watching Sporanos - 721 - channel not purchased.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

My non-working HR20-700 just tuned to NFL channel on 9300!


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Was watching Sopranos on A&E HD (9300) and the screen went blank. Went to a "721" error a few seconds later...


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I have enjoyed Discovery Channel HD on 9301, but A&EHD just looks horrible to me. I hope they switch it to another channel because the content isn't good on A&E as far as I can tell.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> I have enjoyed Discovery Channel HD on 9301, but A&EHD just looks horrible to me. I hope they switch it to another channel because the content isn't good on A&E as far as I can tell.


Well, A&E is doing the HD noobie thing of stretching 4:3 material to 16:9. Why is this so appealing to suits? Somebody ought to tell them it's like a comb-over -- it looks bad and fools no one.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

9300 is now NFL feed but a D* bug in upper left ( TX 1026) and NHL logo in lower right


----------



## Capt.Spaulding (Sep 20, 2007)

Yea, im glad to see the NHL logo on the lower right, and im watching both right now. Discover on 9301 and the NFL on 9300. Im hoping that i can record them for just a little bit. I tried doing a manual record, but it says that it is unavailable to record, but shows up in my to do list....

well see....

this is a good sign though...


bad thing is im moving in 3 weeks and i dont think ill be able to get D* there!!!! too many trees blocking


----------



## Capt.Spaulding (Sep 20, 2007)

Do we know if they are showing a different channel every couple of hours? Has there been a schedule of some sort?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Somebody ought to tell them it's like a comb-over -- it looks bad and fools no one.


Read that same analogy elsewhere in the past few days.

Unfortunately, they do it because a lot of people like it. I am not one of them.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> Read that same analogy elsewhere in the past few days.
> 
> Unfortunately, they do it because a lot of people like it. I am not one of them.


Totally agree. Had a friend over and he said "that looks awful."

About my comb over. Then about the stretching.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> These are good tests. I hope they get all the bugs worked out. I know they're working very hard to do it, and let's face it--we should all now UNDERSTAND why they didn't launch on the 19th.


That I understand.

What I don't understand is how they could have thought everything was fine until the last minute, which is the "semi-official" word on what happened.

Sorry to be negative--if I was at home doing my 498-9300-9301 dance instead of at work, my spirits would still be high!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

paulman182 said:


> That I understand.
> 
> What I don't understand is how they could have thought everything was fine until the last minute, which is the "semi-official" word on what happened.
> 
> Sorry to be negative--if I was at home doing my 498-9300-9301 dance instead of at work, my spirits would still be high!


When I switched from Dish to DirecTV 4 years ago, they left most of my dropped lines in place. Well, when I upgraded a while back from the 3lnb to the 5lnb dish, they replaced the lines they said SHOULD HAVE BEEN when I originally switched. What if part of the problem is odd lines, weird connectors, little problems like that? I mean, who knows? There can be all sorts of issues. Or maybe, it's mostly software based. I don't know--but this is just how it is in the real world. In any test environment you can only have a cross section of what in the real world. These realworld tests are helpful. Why didn't they have them sooner? Probably because everything wasn't in place to have it sooner.

You know how it is. Corportate makes a decision to have X done by Y date and they pick that date by consuling the head of the division (maybe!) who is looking to please his bosses. Then that manager goes to the people who actually have to go do the work and says, "Look, we need to swim across the lake, okay?"

The tech people say, "Okay, we can do that in 4 hours."

Managers then say: "We have two hours. Do it in two."

Techs: "Um...okay, that will take some doing. We'll need swim fins."

Managers: "You'll have them. I'll put the order in and we'll get them in an hour."

Techs: "That will leave us only an hour to swim it."

Managers: "No problem. Let me hand cuff you. To this cinder block."

Techs: "Wait!"

Managers then push the techs into the water. "What's wrong? You said you could swim!"

Techs: *glub*

Now, I'm not saying this happened--I'm just having an amused time thinking about what COULD have happened in what many of us know to be corporate America. 

We sometimes seem to blame the tech people, in tone, when really we don't know what is going on. But I believe the tech folks are working hard to do what they can. It's why when I complain about closed captioning I realize it's not the techs not working on it that's the problem, it's the suits not making it a priority (i.e. giving them 14 other priorities FIRST--when they have time for only 3 priorities).


----------

